# Utah Premium Bear Tag - Spring Season Video



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

I drew a Utah premium bear tag for 2013, this tag allows me to hunt all 3 seasons, spring, fall and late fall. Here is the short video of the spring season.

http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/...-bear-tag.html

Thanks for watching!

Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Not sure what happened with the link above?
Try this link to the video and story: http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/06/a-utah-premium-bear-tag.html


----------

